# Doweling Jig Kit - Good Idea - Poor Quality



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan,
I bought one of those about 2 years ago. I couldn't agree with you more. The round guide component is softer than the drills, so it wears quickly.
Overall it's a badly manufactured product. I only use it sparingly.
Every tool I have looked at in the "General Tools" product line seems to be pretty bad from a manufacturing standpoint.
Since buying the "pro-doweling kit", I steer clear of anything they make


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had one of these for going on 20 years now. It was junk back then, junk now… I really ought to get rid of it…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't own one but most of their stuff is Lexan which is great for headlights but not so much for drill guides.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Pro tip - don't buy anything with "pro" in it's name.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Dan, got the same one a few years ago and would have been better off burning my money. I use an old Stanley # 60 guide. Works like a charm


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I had the same jig and could never get the mating holes lined up properly, after the first use I pitched it in the round filing cabinet never to be seen again.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got to agree with Kevin. There is nothing like an old Stanley Dowelling Jig. I own two and each of my sons has one. They are hard to find, though I have bought all of mine at auctions or off Craigslist. You can still find them for reasonable prices. Great tools. None better.

Cheers!


----------

